

Basic guide to collaborating with Git, Github for Windows, and Bitbucket - rschuetzler
http://blog.schuetzler.net/intro-guide-to-collaborating-with-git-github-and-bitbucket/

======
rschuetzler
I put this together to help get my research team into Git and version control
with collaboration on stats and LaTeX documents. Any critiques or suggestions
are welcome.

